# Elvis in Bundoran



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone who's in the North westish of Ireland end of the month may interested in something a little different, the king comes to town!

I'm practising me moves already,these are the times the wife gets the best use out of my user name :lol:


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

8) 

Have spent many a happy October Bank Holiday in Bundoran seeing Joe Dolan. Alas no more!  Perhaps the white-suited Elvises could double up as Joe...


----------

